# Do you need a mortgage? Purchase or refinance?



## sailor

I would be happy to work with any PFF members if you are looking to purchase a home or just want to refinance your existing home. Even if you aren't sure if you can do it, call me and I can walk you through it and let you know best options. I don't charge any upfront fees and I don't get paid unless your loan closes!

Here is my contact information if you want to call or email with any questions.

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## sailor

The Government is back open and rates have adjusted down some more. I also have a new web site where you can apply online:

www.fwbmortgage.com


----------



## MrPhoShiz

i read through your site and i was wondering do you work with 203k FHA mortgages?


----------



## sailor

MrPhoShiz said:


> i read through your site and i was wondering do you work with 203k FHA mortgages?


Thanks for visiting. Yes I am able to do 203k loans, but they are not always the least expensive path...


----------



## goheel

Can you do mortgage from out-of-state?


----------



## sailor

goheel said:


> Can you do mortgage from out-of-state?


I'm only licensed in the State of Florida, so if the property is in Florida then yes. I've closed loans with borrowers all over Florida, England, Italy, etc. Scanning and email works wonders! If you are asking about property that is not in Florida, then no, but feel free to PM the location and I'll see what I can do. Thanks!


----------



## xl_bandit

You do any work for people with bad credit


----------



## DawnsKayBug

I used Sailor aka Steve for my mortgage. I was in England until 2 days before closing. (Yeah I bought a house sight unseen. I facetimed with my realtor and we have zero regrets doing it this way) He answered all my questions and had my best interests in mind during the whole process. As far as getting a mortgage goes it was pretty painless.


----------



## sailor

xl_bandit said:


> You do any work for people with bad credit


Yes & sorry for the delayed response - was caught in the ice storm at the camp.  I've had success improving credit scores from 20-40 points in as little as three weeks and I don't get paid unless your loan closes so there are no up front costs.


----------



## sailor

DawnsKayBug said:


> I used Sailor aka Steve for my mortgage. I was in England until 2 days before closing. (Yeah I bought a house sight unseen. I facetimed with my realtor and we have zero regrets doing it this way) He answered all my questions and had my best interests in mind during the whole process. As far as getting a mortgage goes it was pretty painless.


Thanks for the plug Matt! Was a pleasure working with you and hope all is well with your new home.


----------



## CCC

We are currently in our home because of Steve, and I have NEVER met him, GREAT GUY, who will bend over backwards to get you in a home !!!!! THANK YOU STEVE !


----------



## sailor

CCC said:


> We are currently in our home because of Steve, and I have NEVER met him, GREAT GUY, who will bend over backwards to get you in a home !!!!! THANK YOU STEVE !



Thanks!!! We need to hook up for lunch one day, maybe even by boat. :thumbsup:


----------



## CCC

Yes we do, when it gets warmer we need to do just that !


----------



## DawnsKayBug

House is great except last night the washer drain hose decided to fall out and flood 3/4 of my house. Only got about 4 feet of carpet wet but I do have the cleanest tile floors right now with a hint of Gain smell to them.


----------



## sailor

I've moved to a new mortgage company - Still the same great service and the same office but now have access to construction loans, condo and a few others, along with conventional, VA, FHA and RD. 

My current contact information is at www.fwbmortgage.com.


----------



## Obvious

Are any of your construction loan products 90% LTV?


----------



## Fielro

Thanks Sailor, I'm a Realtor and always needing another source for mortgages


----------



## sailor

Obvious said:


> Are any of your construction loan products 90% LTV?


I will send you a PM.

@ Fielro - cool. Let me know if I can help you in any way.


----------



## sailor

Rates are STILL GREAT! If you have any questions at all, feel free to ask. As others have graciously posted, I work hard to earn your business.


----------



## yxlr8urlife

pm sent...


----------



## sailor

Mortgage rates have dropped for three straight weeks at 16 month lows! I have construction loans as well, but not sure how long rates will stay low. If you have any interest in refinancing or purchasing I can help out and I'm licensed in all 50 states!


----------



## sailor

The interest rate market has dropped significantly in the last week, so if you thought you missed your chance to refinance, this might be a GREAT time to do it! If you are looking to purchase you are in the drivers seat right now. I am licensed in all 50 states and have pretty much every product available, including a VA 100% construction loan that is a TRUE one time close product (which has been a BIG hit with builders). Send me a PM or see my contact information at www.fwbmortgage.com if you have any questions!


----------



## no woryz

do you do loans for raw vacant land?


----------



## sailor

Looks like rates might finally go up in December. Now might be the last time for a long time to lock in a low rate for a refi or purchase! www.fwbmortgage.com


----------



## sailor

Spring home buying season is here and rates have surprisingly dropped down recently. Let me know if I can help anyone out. I do loans in all 50 states, VA is our speciality, FHA, Conventional, USDA, constuction -- pretty much anything except vacant land unless you are looking to build in the coming months.

I've been closing VA loans in under 30 days in many cases, EVEN with the new TRID laws, so it CAN be done!


----------



## sailor

Rates seem to be a low as they will go. Let me know if I can help anyone with a purchase or refinance!


----------



## sailor

Rates are bouncing around, not telling what will happen with Trump taking over today, but the Fed is calling for a "couple" of rate hikes this year. If you are looking to refi or purchase give me a call. I can lend in all 50 states, very competitive rates and quick closings. (I closed a FHA purchase in 17 days with Thanksgiving in the middle!)


----------



## sailor

I've helped out many PFF members so if you have any questions please reach out. The housing market is really good right now and rates still low, so if you are thinking about purchasing the first step is to call me to get prequalified. Many people are surprised how much they can buy and usually less then what they are currently paying in rent. 

I can lend in ALL 50 states as well. 

I also offer a $500 credit at closing to all PFF members. 

Send me a PM or apply online at www.fwbmortgage.com which directs you to my branch website. 

Tight lines!


----------



## sailor

My office has grown to 11 loan officers, three processors and now I have my own underwriter. Why does that matter? Because I control the entire loan process from start to finish and I can get things done quick! I've closed VA, FHA and conventional loans in less then 21 days so it CAN be done. Give me a shout if you are looking to purchase or refi.


----------



## hjorgan

So I need to repower my boat. She has a head, galley, and berths. Can I write that off as a 2nd home mortgage?


----------



## MaxxT

I have a VA pre approved loan with Veterans United Home Loans, I was thinking the Houston Area but not now so probably staying here between Pensacola and Panama City. How would dealing with you be better? Only reason I picked them was I had a local but she stopped calling and they specialize in VA loans, it is a different animal


----------



## sailor

hjorgan said:


> So I need to repower my boat. She has a head, galley, and berths. Can I write that off as a 2nd home mortgage?


My E&O insurance doesn't cover me to give tax advice...but you can you could do a cash out refi on your primary home and that mortgage insurance is deductible for almost everyone. :thumbsup:


----------



## sailor

MaxxT said:


> I have a VA pre approved loan with Veterans United Home Loans, I was thinking the Houston Area but not now so probably staying here between Pensacola and Panama City. How would dealing with you be better? Only reason I picked them was I had a local but she stopped calling and they specialize in VA loans, it is a different animal


The last Loan Estimate I saw from them I couldn't believe the amount of fees they charge. 90%+ of my business is VA mortgage loans and I am local. I have my own underwriter sitting in my office and can get your loan closed quickly. I take care of those that contact me from PFF so give me a call and let's discuss in depth what you are looking to do. Thanks, Steve


----------



## sailor

Rates have dropped down, so if you are are thinking about doing a cash-out refi, straight refi or a purchase, now may be a great time. Give me a call and I'll run some numbers with you to see if it's even worth doing.


----------



## sailor

Still providing great service and low rates to many PFF members! Hit me up if you need a mortgage - purchase or refi. Fishing advice is extra.


----------



## sailor

This is a CRAZY time in the mortgage market but I'm still here providing low rates. If you have questions, feel free to hit me up. I have not only helped many PFF members out, but I've made some pretty good friends along the way.


----------



## MaxxT

what is the VA refi rate today?


----------



## Bigc2013

yxlr8urlife said:


> pm sent...


So I tried to open the link on your post and it won’t open? And when I goops FWB mortgage I come up empty. What am I doing wrong 🤔. Thanks John.


----------



## Bigc2013

Google that is. 😜


----------



## sailor

MaxxT said:


> what is the VA refi rate today?


PM sent.


----------



## sailor

Bigc2013 said:


> So I tried to open the link on your post and it won’t open? And when I goops FWB mortgage I come up empty. What am I doing wrong 🤔. Thanks John.


Not sure what happened but the fwbmortgage.com is forwarded to www.boefwb.com. Either should work now, so you were not doing anything wrong!


----------



## Bigc2013

Hello I am currently owner financing a house for my son for past 3 years. No it’s time for him to get his own loan going forward. He would be looking for a 15 year cash out refinancing. If you able to help please let me know and I can arrange for him to contact you. Thank you John. 😊


----------



## sailor

Rates are very good right now. If you are looking to purchase or refinance or just want to know if you can get approved for a mortgage loan, give me a shout. I've helped out many PFF members.


----------



## MaxxT

sailor said:


> Rates are very good right now. If you are looking to purchase or refinance or just want to know if you can get approved for a mortgage loan, give me a shout. I've helped out many PFF members.


 Yep I just sent you a new Vet who was asking me who to use for a refi


----------



## sailor

Thank you! Talked to him today!!


----------



## etrade92

Hey Sailor, what rates are you seeing on construction loans at the moment? We’re shopping right now.


----------



## sailor

etrade92 said:


> Hey Sailor, what rates are you seeing on construction loans at the moment? We’re shopping right now.


PM sent


----------

